# xorg-server 1.10

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, ich habe mir auf funtoo einen x-server aufgesetzt und bekomme ihn nicht gestartet.

Einen gentoo-sources 2.6.37  habe ich mir nach der Anleitung konfiguriert:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

und in /etc/x11 habe ich keinen Ordner xorg.conf.d und ohne Erfolg mal ohne, mal mit der folgenden xorg.conf versucht:

http://pastebin.ca/2074606

```

localhost / #  grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   159.643] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

[   159.643] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

[   159.643] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   159.643] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   159.643] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   159.643] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

[   159.643] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   159.643] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   159.643] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   159.643] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   159.645] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   159.647] (II) Load

```

Last edited by Gentoo-kid on Sat Jun 04, 2011 2:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## toralf

Ich habe auch kein /etc/X11, hingegen ist /usr/share/X11/ gut gefüllt ...

----------

## boris64

Probier's nochmal ohne /etc/X11/xorg.conf und poste dann

mal die _komplette_ /var/log/Xorg.0.log (am besten via wgetpaste o.ä.).

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Danke, tatsaechlich, /usr/share/x11 ist bei mir auch gut gefuellt, also ist die Gentoo-Anleitung nicht ganz aktuell.

Ohne xorg.conf ergibt mir startx:

```
 

localhost / #  grep -e EE -e WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   360.109] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/".

[   360.109] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   360.109] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   360.109] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   360.109] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   360.111] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   360.112] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   360.116] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   360.116] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   360.126] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   360.126] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

```

Auch nachdem ich aus einem vorherigen Modul-Backup-Ordner der selben Kernel-Version gentoo-sources 2.6.37

aus  /modulbackup/kernel/arch/x86/video  die Datei fbdev.ko  

in den entsprechenden Ordner in /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-sources kopiert habe (nicht installiert, falls das einen Unterschied macht.)

Habe ich die selbe Fehlermaldung, dachte sowieso, das sei nur Framebufferdevice, also brauche ich es nicht wirklich.

modprobe fbdev konnte das modul nicht finden.

Hier nochmal der komplette Xorg.0.log, falls das obige nicht reicht.

[url] http://pastebin.ca/2074604  [/url]Last edited by Gentoo-kid on Sat Jun 04, 2011 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

Also das Modul fbdev ist bei mir standardmässig mitgeladen, ich nehme mal stark

an, dass es durchs Modul radeon mitgeladen (und auch benötigt!) wird, wenn vorhanden.

Das sollte auch der Grund sein, warum dein X nicht startet.

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe fbdev konnte das modul nicht finden.

 

```
depmod -a
```

könnte da helfen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> X.Org X Server 1.10.1.902 (1.10.2 RC 2)
> ```
> ...

 

Nebenbei fällt mir noch auf, dass du noch die Vorabversion des Xservers

benutzt, da gibt's mittlerweile x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.2.

Und die Zeitzone sollte man auch gleich noch setzen

```
...

Local time zone must be set--see zic manua i686
```

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ich habe nochmal den Kernel konfiguriert, wieder nach Anleitung       http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Dann hatte ich den Ordner    /lib/modules/2.6.36.-gentoo-r4/kernel/arch/x86/video      wieder nicht drinn, 

ihn von einem modulbackup rueberzukopieren brachte auf modprobe dfbdev die Meldung  

```
Error, could not load /lib/.../fbdev, wrong module format. 
```

Das gleiche  bekam ich fuer ein depmod -a fbdev,

waerend lsmod radoen problemlos durchlief,   (aber ein lsmod mir das modul hinterher nicht anzeigte).

Die xorg.0.log aenderte sich auch nicht:       

EE  weil vesa und fbdev nicht geladen (und gefunden) werden konnten, siehe ganz oben in Thema.

Wie kann ich speziell fbdev bauen?Last edited by Gentoo-kid on Sat Jun 04, 2011 2:49 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## boris64

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> ihn von einem modulbackup rueberzukopieren brachte auf modprobe dfbdev ie Meldung  
> 
> ```
> Error, could not load /lib/.../fbdev, wrong module format. 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich komme so langsam durcheinander. Was für ein "Modulbackup"? Das Modul muss natürlich

mit dem betreffenden Kernel zusammen gebaut worden sein, nachträglich reinkopieren

wird wohl "eher selten" (Vorsicht, Sarkasmus!) funktionieren.

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> waerend lsmod radoen problemlos durchlief,   (aber ein lsmod mir das modul hinterher nicht anzeigte).
> 
> 

 Du meinst doch sicher "modprobe radeon", oder?

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie kann ich speziell fbdev bauen?

 

Vielleicht solltest du mal deine Kernel-Config posten (aber bitte mit wgetpaste o.ä.).

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich habe mir auf funtoo einen x-server aufgesetzt und bekomme ihn nicht gestartet. 

  Wie macht sich das denn genau bemerkbar, gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?

Beschreibe doch mal wie du dein X genau startest, und was dann anscheinend nicht funktioniert.

PS

Achte doch bitte auch drauf deine Links zur verwendeten Dokumentation korrekt zu posten, so wie es aktuell ist funktioniert keiner von denen ;)

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ok, jetzt habe ich wgetpaste installiert und alles korrigiert, bis auf das   [url][/url]

(Wofuer ist dieser button?)

xorg starte ich mit startx, dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, nach ein paar Sekunden schaltet sich der screen ganz aus, also dunkler, dann schaltet er sich um, auf textconsole.

Fehlermeldung:   

```

EE failed to load module vesa    (module does not exist 0)

EE failed to load module fbdev   (module does not exist 0)

II KMS Kernelmodesetting enabled

```

Die config von meinem Kernel :   http://pastebin.ca/2075143

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ok, jetzt habe ich mich nochmal drangesetzt, mit einem neuen Kernel gentoo-sources 2.6.38 

wieder diese Anleitung, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Diesmal fbdev als Modul anstatt fest in den Kernel, was auch geladen wird.  

Diesmal nach startx einen schwarzen Bildschirm, dann tut sich was, 1-2 Sekunden  ein paar weisse und farbige "Schlieren"  auf der unteren Bildschirmhaelfte, 

wenn ich ihn ueber DVI anschliesse, ( oder wenn ich ihn ueber VGA anschliesse, einen weissen Monitor) .

Dann verabschiedet sich der Monitor in den power-save-modus.

Ich kann ihn nicht zurueckholen und komme nicht auf die Konsole, mit ALT F5 zb konnte ich das immer.

Benutze ALT SYS-RQ    (und e, u, i, b ),     um den Rechner noch sauber runterzufahren.  

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:  (wenn ich es DVI anschliesse)   http://pastebin.ca/2076918

Die neue Kernel-config                                         http://pastebin.ca/2076924

----------

## V10lator

Zuersteinmal: Die Warnungen wegen vesa und fbdev in der Xorg.0.log kannst du getrost ignorieren. Auch beziehen sich diese auf die X-Treiber, haben mit dem Kernel also (erstmal) nichts zu tun.

Deine Xorg.0.log scheint soweit OK zu sein. Ich würde den Fehler eher im Kernel, genauer bei den Monitor probing Einstellungen suchen. Kannst du denn andere Monitore testen?

Ich habe deine config mal in einen 2.6.37er Kernel geladen und grob angeguckt:

- AGP oder PCI-E? Wenn zweiteres: "/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)" raus nehmen.

- "VGA Arbitration" - Brauchst du das? Sicher? Nein? Raus!  :Wink: 

- Den Direct Rendering Manager sowie Den radeon Treiber bitte mal fest in den Kernel, nicht als Modul. Selbiges gilt für "Support for frame buffer devices".

- Unter "Support for frame buffer devices" "Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers" aktivieren.

Ansonsten vielleicht noch ein Schuss ins Blaue:

- Unter "Device Drivers" -> "I2C" "I2C device interface" aktivieren.

- Generell die I2C Einträge checken. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das das Monitor probing vom radeon Treiber größtenteils via I2C erfolgt.

Und wenn das alles nichts hilft bitte die Ausgabe von lspci -k

Zu guter Letzt: Das soll jetzt kein Angriff sein, bitte nicht als solchen auffassen aber deine Kernel config scheint auf den ersten Blick doch sehr "unsauber" (z.B. I2C Treiber für AMD und VIA Chipsätze). Traust du dir wirklich zu selbst einen Kernel zu backen?

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, danke erstmal fuer die Antwort.

Ich habe meinen Kernel immer selbst gebaut, nicht sauber, aber es hat bisher gereicht, zumindest fuer mein altes System mit xorg 1.6, auf dem ich grade bin.

Grafikkarte ist eine alte AGP, VGA Arbitration kann ich nicht in make menuconfig rausnehmen, muesste also die konfig per Hand editieren, das habe ich mich bisher nicht getraut.

konfiguriert habe ich es jetzt aber kompillieren werde ich heute Abend, muss jetzt weg. 

hier noch lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-via

        Kernel modules: via-agp

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686/A PCI to ISA Bridge

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

        Kernel driver in use: pata_via

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

        Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 16)

        Subsystem: First International Computer, Inc. VA-502 Mainboard

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:07.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

        Kernel modules: via686a, i2c-viapro

00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

        Kernel driver in use: ne2k-pci

        Kernel modules: ne2k-pci

00:13.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Chaintech Computer Co. Ltd Device 7549

        Kernel driver in use: C-Media PCI

        Kernel modules: snd-cmipci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c26

        Kernel driver in use: radeonfb

        Kernel modules: radeonfb

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) (rev 01)

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c27

```

----------

## V10lator

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> VGA Arbitration kann ich nicht in make menuconfig rausnehmen, muesste also die konfig per Hand editieren, das habe ich mich bisher nicht getraut.

 Das solltest du auch nicht tun bzw. würde es dir nichts bringen: Lässt sich eine Option nicht deaktivieren wird sie von einer anderen aktivierten Option gebraucht. Deaktivierst du sie "per Hand" wird sie vorm Kernel kompilieren (dank silentoldconfig) automatisch wieder aktiviert.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> hier noch lspci -k

 Wunderbar, da kann man dir bestimmt noch die ein oder andere Optimierung geben... aber moment mal, ist die .config die ich hier habe auch von dem Kernel? Denn laut der config hast du agpgart-via garnicht installiert, trotzdem ist es laut lspci -k da.

Naja, ich gehe mal davon aus das die config stimmt und lspci spinnt, hier also die Änderungen:

- Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) -> ATI chipset support raus, dafür VIA chipset support rein (fest, nicht als Modul).

- Device Drivers -> I2C support -> I2C Hardware Bus support -> AMD 756/766/768/8111 and nVidia nForce und AMD 8111 sowie VIA VT82C586B raus, dafür VIA VT82C596/82C686/82xx and CX700/VX8xx fest rein.

Sollte die Ausgabe von lspci -k aber wirklich stimmen: 

- Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Support for frame buffer devices -> ATI Radeon display support raus! Das beißt sich mit dem radeon KMS Treiber (dieser stellt bereits einen Framebuffer - Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Support for frame buffer devices muss aber drin bleiben).

Sollte mir nachher doch noch langweilig werden werde ich dir die config mal aufpolieren, von Grund auf...  :Wink: 

//EDIT: Mir war langweilig. *g*

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/403265/ (zum download Rechtsklick auf "raw" -> "Ziel speichern unter..."  :Wink: )

Hier sollte jetzt alles was man über dein lspci lesen/erahnen konnte optimiert sein. Zusätzlich wurde das Modul/Fest Chaos etwas bereinigt und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unnütze Module entfernt (für mehr Optimierung müsste ich z.B. wissen was du mit dem PC machst, vorher sah er aus wie eine Mischung aus router,office PC und server, nun wie router,office/gaming PC wird und server xD).

Aber vor allem sollte damit die Radeon Karte funzen. Boote doch mal bitte mit einem daraus gebauten Kernel, sollte die Grafik immernoch nicht wollen bitte nochmals die Ausgabe der Xorg.0.log sowie die Ausgabe des Befehls dmesg (ohne reboot dazwischen  :Wink: )

P.S. Nicht vergessen deine jetzige .config zu backupen und nach dem ersetzen "make oldconfig" auszuführen.

P.P.S. Das war eine Schnelloptimierung, nicht erwarten das jede Schraube die man anziehen kann jetzt auch fest sitzt.  :Wink: 

//EDIT²: Fast vergessen, direkte NTFS Unterstützung flog aus dem Kernel, dafür wurde fuse aktiviert damit du NTFS-3G nutzen kannst. Also nicht wundern wenn du damit erstmal keine NTFS Partitionen mounten kannst, ein emerge sys-fs/ntfs3g und alles ist wieder ok.  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

Interessant wäre die Ausgabe von "dmesg" (!!) und "lsmod".

Hast du die Radeon-Firmware installiert (x11-drivers/radeon-ucode)?

Warum nutzt du immer noch eine dieser Xorg-Prereleases?

Aus deiner "lspci -k"-Ausgabe lässt sich schliessen, 

dass der falsche Radeon-Treiber geladen ist (s.V10lator).

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device 7c26

        Kernel driver in use: radeonfb

        Kernel modules: radeonfb 

```

Das sollte eher so aussehen

```
...

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

        Kernel modules: radeon

```

PS: Alles in den Kernel zu bauen statt Module zu nutzen, 

kann nicht wirklich die Lösung sein.

----------

## V10lator

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Hast du die Radeon-Firmware installiert (x11-drivers/radeon-ucode)?

 Für eine Radeon 9200 SE? Die sollte meiner Meinung nach ohne laufen (schlagt mich wenn ich mich irre).

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Alles in den Kernel zu bauen statt Module zu nutzen, 
> 
> kann nicht wirklich die Lösung sein.

 Nein, aber es hilft Abhängigkeitsprobleme zu Lösen (Modul A benötigt Modul B, Modul A ist fest im Kernel, B nicht. Kernel bootet, Modul A wird initialisiert, B kann nicht geladen werden (early boot) und schon verweigert A seinen Dienst).  :Wink: 

Außerdem bezweifle ich das er fest eingebaute Hardwarecomponenten an seinem PC oft ändert, wo ist also der Nutzen von Modulen?  :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

 *V10lator wrote:*   

>  *boris64 wrote:*   Hast du die Radeon-Firmware installiert (x11-drivers/radeon-ucode)? Für eine Radeon 9200 SE? Die sollte meiner Meinung nach ohne laufen (schlagt mich wenn ich mich irre).

 

ich habe eine "ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]" in einem alten Rechner,

die benötigt tatsächlich Firmware namens radeon/R200_cp.bin, allerdings müsste die

wohl noch bei den Kernelquellen dabei gewesen sein. So gesehen sollte "radeon-ucode" dann unnötig sein.

----------

## Josef.95

Jup, das radeon-ucode firmware Package wird anscheinend nur für die neueren Chipsets benötigt. Im X Server Configuration HOWTO wird erwähnt:  *Quote:*   

> For newer AMD/ATI cards (RadeonHD 2000 and up), you will need to emerge radeon-ucode. [....]

 

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Ok, danke erstmal, fuer die vielen Antworten. 

Werde jetzt mal anfangen, komme aber wahrscheinlich nicht zum kompillieren, 

Melde mich am spaeten Abend nochmal.

----------

## Gentoo-kid

Danke fuer die Kernel-konfiguration, ich nutze den PC als einfachen Desktop-pc, ab und zu DVD schauen, evtl will ich mal mein Silent-Piano dranhaengen, aber das ist nur eine Idee, werde in naechster Zeit nicht dazu kommen.

Ich habe nochmal ein frisches Funtoo stage 3 aufgesetzt, mit dem neuen xserver 1.10.2 ohne in die make.conf den Eintrg  VIDEO_CARDS="radeon "

zu setzen, mit dem Ergebniss, das der Monitor nicht gefunden wurde.

Die Schriften habe ich inzwischen von meinem jetzigen Gentoo rueberkopiert.

Soll ich doch noch ati-drivers emergen?

Werde es heute Abend tun und melde mich dann nochmal.

Da wgetpaste grade nicht funktioniert, die Xorg.0.log

```

[   548.971] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.2

Release Date: 2011-05-28

[   549.000] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   549.010] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 i686 Gentoo

[   549.019] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #1 PREEMPT Thu Jun 9 22:39:47 Local time zone must be set--see z i686

[   549.029] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/bzImage root=/dev/sdb7

[   549.039] Build Date: 11 June 2011  11:04:22AM

[   549.048]  

[   549.058] Current version of pixman: 0.22.0

[   549.067]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   549.085] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   549.113] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun 11 12:07:51 2011

[   549.148] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   549.169] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   549.169] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   549.169] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   549.169] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   549.170] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   549.170] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   549.170] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   549.181] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   549.181]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   549.181] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   549.181]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   549.181] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   549.181]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   549.181] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   549.181]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   549.181] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   549.181]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   549.181] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   549.181]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   549.181] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[   549.181] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[   549.181] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   549.181] (II) Loader magic: 0x81fcd80

[   549.181] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   549.181]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   549.181]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   549.181]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   549.181]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   549.183] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:5964:174b:7c26 rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/134217728, 0xe5000000/65536, I/O @ 0x00009000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   549.183] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:1) 1002:5d44:174b:7c27 rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/134217728, 0xe5010000/65536

[   549.183] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   549.183] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   549.184] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   549.192] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   549.192]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   549.192]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   549.192]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   549.192] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   549.192] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   549.192] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   549.193] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   549.193] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   549.193] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   549.193] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   549.193] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   549.193] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   549.195] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   549.195]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   549.195]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   549.195]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   549.195] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   549.195] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   549.195] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   549.212] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   549.212]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   549.212]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   549.220] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   549.220] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   549.220] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   549.220] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   549.223] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   549.223]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   549.223]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   549.223]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   549.223] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   549.223] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   549.223] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   549.242] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   549.242]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   549.242]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   549.242] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   549.243] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   549.243] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   549.245] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   549.245]    compiled for 1.10.2, module version = 1.2.0

[   549.245]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   549.245] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   549.245] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 0

[   549.245] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   549.245] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   549.245] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   549.245] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[   549.246] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module ati

[   549.246] (II) UnloadModule: "ati"

[   549.246] (II) Unloading ati

[   549.246] (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

[   549.255] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   549.256] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   549.256] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   549.256] (II) Unloading vesa

[   549.256] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   549.265] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   549.265] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   549.265] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   549.265] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   549.265] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   549.274] (EE) No drivers available.

[   549.283] 

Fatal server error:

[   549.301] no screens found

[   549.310] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   549.342] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   549.351] 

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gentoo-kid wrote:*   

> Soll ich doch noch ati-drivers emergen?

 

Nein versuche das bitte nicht, denn ATI hat den Treiber Support für diese älteren Karten eingestellt, sprich es gibt im portage auch keine kompatible Version mehr für deine 9200er Karte. 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

 in der make.conf sollte schon Ok sein.

......................................................................

Da es in den aktuellen Stage3 Archiven aktuell einen Bug 368597 gibt schaue doch mal ob grundsätzliches bei dir soweit passt. Siehe hierzu auch in der Fix info

Ich vermute ein wenig das udev nicht mit im sysinit Runlevel sein könnte?!

Ansonsten poste doch auch mal die Ausgabe von 

```
rc-update show sysinit

und

mount
```

----------

## franzf

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Da es in den aktuellen Stage3 Archiven aktuell einen Bug 368597 gibt schaue doch mal ob grundsätzliches bei dir soweit passt. Siehe hierzu auch in der Fix info
> 
> Ich vermute ein wenig das udev nicht mit im sysinit Runlevel sein könnte?!

 

Er verwendet aber Funtoo und nicht Gentoo, deshalb sollte ihn der Stage-Fehler nicht treffen, oder?

Früher war Funtoo verschrieen, weil die im Prinzip ein reines Testing-Gentoo angeboten haben, mit einigen bösen anderen Sachen, Fehlerhafte ebuilds usw. Funtoo ist auch sicher kein wirkliches Gentoo mehr (eigene Stage-tarballs, gepatchtes portage, eigenes Overlay, eigene Basis-config, etc.). Vielleicht wärst du im Funtoo-Forum besser aufgehoben. Oder hast du es auch schon mit einem "nackten" stable-Gentoo versucht, und da das gleiche Problem gehabt?

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> [....] Er verwendet aber Funtoo und nicht Gentoo, deshalb sollte ihn der Stage-Fehler nicht treffen, oder?

  Da bin ich mir eben auch nicht sicher... (ich kenne Funtoo kaum)

Doch ich denke überprüfen sollte man es mal, denn es gibt so einige (gentoo!) Threads mit sehr ähnlichen Problemen beim einrichten von X wo es dann letztendlich am nicht (oder im falschen Runlevel) gestarteten udev lag. (was dann ua nicht mounted sys und devpts zur folge hatte, und dann auch die entsprechenden Treiber nicht geladen werden usw...)

Sprich, es mal überprüfen sollte nicht schaden  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo-kid

mount sagt mir

```

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext2 (rw,noatime,errors=continue)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /libexec/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)

```

Die rc-update show sysinit sagt mir:

```

dmesg | sysinit

                devfs | sysinit

           udev-mount | sysinit

             netif.lo | sysinit

                udevd | s    dmesg | sysinit

                devfs | sysinit

           udev-mount | sysinit

             netif.lo | sysinit

                udevd | sysinitysinit

```

----------

